
Amazon won't sell you a Chromecast, but they will sell a counterfeit - bb88
https://www.amazon.com/Display-Wishpower-Receiver-Miracast-AirMirror/dp/B077978NRN/
======
joshumax
Amazon has a major issue with screening against knockoffs and counterfeits,
and the severity of the issues surrounding this grows every day. For instance,
my friend bought a camera that looked similar to the Arlo, but it contained a
telnet backdoor. Another would ping a strange AliCloud VPS over UDP that
appeared to contain data related to network configuration without any
explanation or ability to be disabled, short of router firewall rules. As
knockoff vendors get more clever at disguising their devices as the one's
they're trying to copy, an increasing amount of less-technical users become
ever-more at risk regarding their security and privacy.

~~~
macspoofing
>Amazon has a major issue with screening against knockoffs and counterfeits

Does it ever! I refuse to buy expensive electronics or equipment on Amazon
after getting burned with a knockoff Bose headphones and SWISSGEAR luggage.
You don't even get the benefit of cheap prices as those things were within
reasonable range of their typical retail price (and with luggage the price
fluctuation is always high). It's insane.

~~~
oxymoran
Don’t buy name brands from 3rd party sellers on Amazon. Pretty simple.
Purchasing on amazon isn’t about getting a “deal”, it’s about getting
something at or around retail price without having to go to the store. If you
are looking for cheap name brand items, go to TJMax or something.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Don’t buy name brands from 3rd party sellers on Amazon

No, don't buy name brands from Fulfilled by Amazon sellers (including Amazon
itself) on Amazon, only from known-good third-party non-FBA sellers
(exception, Amazon is okay if there are no FBA sellers for a product), since
Amazon commingles inventory from FBA sellers (including themselves), so you
never know which seller actually sourced a good purchased from an FBA seller.

~~~
vlozko
There’s something seriously wrong if this is the advice being doled out. It’s
as if we’re ok with the haphazard shopping experience and there’s a set of
guidelines on avoiding being scammed. It’s the kind of thing I never have to
worry about with so many other retailers but we all stick with Amazon because
Prime perks.

------
ekianjo
The elephant in the room is rather "why does Amazon not sell Chromecasts?" \-
The answer is rather obvious but it's an illegitimate business practice when
you are in the business of selling pretty much everything else. The Amazon
line of products should sell based on their merits only, not because its
competitors' are not available.

~~~
geocar
> The elephant in the room is rather "why does Amazon not sell Chromecasts?"

> it's an illegitimate business practice when you are in the business of
> selling pretty much everything else.

Google is a predatory monopoly that is leveraging their existing power in
search to move directly into consumer goods.

Amazon is also a predatory monopoly that is leveraging their existing power in
shopping logistics to move directly into consumer goods.

This is tit for tat.

[https://www.recode.net/2017/10/12/16464132/google-target-
ret...](https://www.recode.net/2017/10/12/16464132/google-target-retailers-
amazon-walmart-assistant-alexa-home-echo-augmented-reality)

[https://www.pcworld.com/article/2975731/software-
games/youtu...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/2975731/software-
games/youtube-gaming-launches-today-to-challenge-twitchs-livestreaming-
dominance.html)

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/26/16371292/google-
youtube-a...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/26/16371292/google-youtube-
amazon-echo-show)

These companies are moving into the same market, and if they don't fight as
hard as possible, they're letting their shareholders down.

I don't know if it's illegal and the DOJ is asleep at the wheel, but Google
isn't going to stop: They're not content with selling people's personal data
and even that they're losing to ad blockers. They're getting desperate.

Amazon isn't going to stop either, fuelling consumerism is their bread and
butter, so they need to be in the middle of every shopping transaction. No
market is out of bounds, but they're really struggling with media and product.
These were big investments and Amazon is simply not very good at either, so
they too are desperate.

We consumers are surely the collateral damage in the meantime, but besides
"voting with our wallet", what else could we do? Regulation would be likely
required to even allow Google and Amazon to cooperate without violating their
obligations their shareholders, but what shape would that take?

~~~
INTPenis
Then how come they sell pixel phones?

Edit: I did some googling and it appears that amazon pulled both Apple TV and
Chromecast because they didn't offer Amazon Prime. Which is clearly abuse of
their position in the market to me but I'm just a layperson.

Then int 2017 they were slated to come back but now in 2018 I can't find
chromecasts anymore. Only peripherals for it and clones.

Edit: Lol I just noticed they're selling the "fire tv stick" instead. What a
stupid name.

~~~
foepys
> it appears that amazon pulled both Apple TV and Chromecast because they
> didn't offer Amazon Prime.

Amazon pulled Prime Video off of Chromecast themselves to sell the Fire TV
(stick). Google did _not_ remove Amazon's apps.

~~~
kuschku
Google first changed the Chromecast protocol a few times to prevent Amazon
from using it.

There’s a lot of fuckery there, and those of us that tried to build open
source chromecast clones got fucked by Google as well.

If you wish to argue against this, please offer me a way to implement the
Chromecast protocol on a raspberry pi, reliably, without it constantly being
broken by Google’s updates.

~~~
JshWright
I'd be interested to see a citation for your claim that Google intentionally
changed the Cast protocol to prevent Amazon from using it.

Your argument that Cast is hard on unsupported platforms is irrelevant. They
are, by definition, unsupported, and Google is under no obligation to support
them.

Google provides an SDK that people are free to use on the platforms Google
chooses to support.

[https://developers.google.com/cast/docs/developers](https://developers.google.com/cast/docs/developers)

~~~
kuschku
How do I receive a chromecast with that SDK, please?

The point is not about sending, but about receiving, as was possible with
miracast, and which would have made the fire stick a killer product (by having
immediate compatibility with all Google apps' casting feature)

------
sschueller
I though there are strict laws against counterfeiting? It isn't even slightly
different, it has the chrome logo on it!

With all the mishaps lately like sending out stones and bricks [1] instead of
cameras I am worried this will carry over into other Amazon owned companies
like Whole Foods.

[1] [https://fstoppers.com/gear/buyer-orders-6000-camera-
amazon-s...](https://fstoppers.com/gear/buyer-orders-6000-camera-amazon-sends-
box-rocks-instead-225267)

~~~
apotheothesomai
It's not straight-up counterfeiting, since they own up to not being
Chromecast, but it may not survive legal action. It's a weak defense. Google
may have already started legal action. The trademark infringement is certainly
there.

A lot depends on where it's made. Does Google have patents on the form factor
in that country, either by treaties or by actually registering in the country?
It can shut down the reselling by American companies at least.

As for food, counterfeits are unnecessary. There are already store brands
which offer mostly or entirely the same food stuffs but with a derivative name
(like Miracast vs. Chromecast, or Crunchy Nuts vs. Grape Nuts) and knock-off
packaging.

There's also the bit where 3rd-party sellers don't exist in grocery stores.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>"It's not straight-up counterfeiting, since they own up to not being
Chromecast, [...]"

I'm certain it doesn't work that way in the UK.

Small suppliers get _all_ their product confiscated in raids by Trading
Standards when they sell knock-off Nike, or whatever.

Everyone knows it's knock-off (counterfeit, branded sports wear, like trainers
and tracksuits). The sellers don't get let off for admitting it's fake;
sometimes they go to prison, always they have goods confiscated.

[http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/8034060.Counterfe...](http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/8034060.Counterfeit_crackdown_seizes___30_000_of_goods/)

This seems analogous to the Amazon situation.

By rule of law Amazon warehouses should be shut by the police until all
inventory that's counterfeit can be removed by Trading Standards. Presumably
they lack resources to effectively police traders larger than market stalls.

~~~
GarrisonPrime
>By rule of law Amazon warehouses should be shut by the police until all
inventory that's counterfeit can be removed by Trading Standards.

And harm the economy? Fat chance. Perhaps their size isn't as massive there,
but in the US Amazon is certainly "too big to fail" at this point.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That of course is short-termism: the economy (sic) is harmed more by fake good
of low quality. The problem is enough corporate financial profit benefits from
it.

I think if it were up to me I'd issue an ultimatum. Remove all counterfeit
goods from your marketplace/supply chain or your warehouse in South Yorkshire
is shutdown until the 3 people working in the local Trading Standards office
can process the full inventory and confiscate counterfeit goods; that would
include all goods in transit, eg by post, with an Amazon label or biking
performed through Amazon. That would be lenient compared to how small
"businesses" are treated.

Then choose one warehouse to assess, do a raid, check compliance and act
appropriately. Note, advertisement of counterfeits is non-compliance.

That will definitely never happen this side of the greens getting in to power.

------
jimrandomh
Looking at the first page of search results for "Chromecast" on Amazon:

Top result is a counterfeit with the Chrome logo on it.

Second result is Amazon's Fire TV stick.

Third result is Roku Express.

4-7 are counterfeits with logos on them that don't precisely match the Chrome
logo, but are clearly designed to falsely evoke Google's brand.

8 is a generic with no Google-related logo on it.

9-11 are counterfeits with almost-but-not-quite Google logos on them. 12 is a
counterfeit with the Chrome logo on it.

13-14 are accessories "for Chromecast.

15 is a counterfeit with the Chrome logo on it.

Amazon correctly identifies which product category Chromecast is, and puts an
add for Fire TV above the search results, indicating that they exercised some
amount of direct (non-algorithmic) control over that page. I'd say Google has
a pretty open-and-shut case for trademark infringement here.

------
pritambaral
To be fair, a Miracast device is not a Chromecast counterfeit. Miracast is
older than Chromecast, and while Google's Android phones dropped Miracast
support around the time Chromecast came out, Chromecast is not compatible with
Miracast.

In the larger picture, this whole affair is nasty and wouldn't have to have
happened if everyone supported the standard: Miracast.

~~~
esolyt
Miracast is a standard, not a product. There is nothing wrong with selling a
Miracast device, however this particular device is blatant Chromecast rip-off,
designwise.

~~~
pritambaral
Ah, I hadn't seen the visual of the product (Amazon requires JavaScript to
load product images).

~~~
kedean
The product quite literally has the chrome logo slapped on the it.

~~~
amorphid
It's close. The slants in the circle swirl thing point the opposite direction.

------
Cenk
Elevation Labs wrote a post about this a couple days ago:
[https://www.elevationlab.com/blogs/news/amazon-is-
complicit-...](https://www.elevationlab.com/blogs/news/amazon-is-complicit-
with-counterfeit-sellers)

------
NicoJuicy
A megastore that doesnt allow a popular product in their store.

That's a weird business model

~~~
semi-extrinsic
Amazon is super weird if you don't live in a country where they have an
official site. Half to two-thirds of the products can't be shipped to where I
live, for Reasons, but I can't filter out those unshippable items. It's to the
point where I have given up using it for anything but books.

~~~
smhg
In (at least) European Amazons, you can avoid looking at unshippable products
by:

\- searching for something

\- selecting the most applicable category on the left, next to the results

\- selecting Amazon.(de|fr|it|es|co.uk) on the bottom left (under Seller)

What is sold by Amazon generally gets shipped anywhere (within Europe?).

As a company, before Amazon Business, this also made sure you'd be able to
shop without VAT.

~~~
chrisper
A lot of the products from German Amazon cannot be shipped to Switzerland. Not
sure why.

~~~
bitcoinboi9
Because it is not in EU.

~~~
yorwba
It's not that hard to ship a parcel across a border. Maybe having to pay
tariffs would destroy the "Amazon experience" or something?

~~~
guitarbill
Apparently it isn't worth the effort.

Could be that Swiss customs takes ages to clear parcels. Could be that tax or
import duties are complicated or simply just so high that it's not worth it. I
knew a lot of people in Switzerland near the German border used to go shopping
in Germany because was significantly cheaper, probably still the case today.

~~~
s3nnyy
Not so much the case today that it is significantly cheaper because the Swiss
Franc weak-end 7-8% in the last year to the Euro. Also, the German food is not
comparable to Swiss food in quality. Example: Swiss meat is more expensive but
then again it is from Switzerland and not form Poland (which can happen in
Germany but not in Switzerland because of the tariffs on foreign meat).

------
benologist
Google has a website full of garbage, knockoffs, fraud and spam too, that they
make ludicrous amounts of money advertising and shield with fake customer
support and email loops. It's an anomaly that these companies are allowed to
keep the profit without tax or liability.

~~~
smt88
Google makes a lot of money from its keyword protection racket.

Many users will type, for example, "facebook" into their address bar. The
browser searches Google, and whoever bought the ads will be on top.

Facebook can't allow any other company to come up first, and so they pay.

Many, many ad clicks work this way, and I consider it to be a dark pattern at
best, but similar to fraud at worst.

~~~
Dylan16807
Would you ban all ads related to brand names?

I think facebook feeling the "need" to buy those ad slots is their own
problem.

~~~
smt88
OK, try a company other than Facebook. What about a company with many
competitors buying ads against their name? Or a small company fighting ads
from counterfeiters?

I'm not suggesting a solution to this. The core issue is that most ads are bad
for users, and an ad business can never be truly harmless to its "product" \--
the users.

~~~
Dylan16807
> OK, try a company other than Facebook.

Not much difference in my mind.

> The core issue is that most ads are bad for users

That's true even if the ad is for "potato", though.

I'm not ready to call the very concept of ads a racket, even if it's generally
negative.

------
raverbashing
On top of that the legitimacy of some good reviews is very suspicious

But yeah I can't believe how much of a crapshow buying this kind of equipment
is on Amazon

Try to buy a Firestick if you're not on their "approved country" list and you
can't

Now this, I hope Amzn enjoys all the returns and bad publicity

~~~
jotm
Amazon reviews are so easy to cheat, it's not even funny. eBay's system is
still better, and they actually do more about "fake" accounts and/with
counterfeit goods.

~~~
eddiezane
Pasting the link into [https://www.fakespot.com](https://www.fakespot.com) has
become standard practice for me before buying anything off Amazon.

------
discreditable
Check out the box it comes in. It's hilariously knocked-off.
[https://i.imgur.com/YQRFwdf.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/YQRFwdf.jpg)

~~~
radiorental
That is hilarious. It is somewhat strange the have the correct order of
colours for the logo, but have used the google font from around 4 years ago.

That, and the rest of the fonts are not the typical Chinese Times Roman(tm)

The bit that caught my eye was the Just Dance channel (I assume its a twitch
stream)

------
chiefalchemist
Having read a good number of (at this point) 150+ comnents this gist so far
seems ro be:

\- Lots of assorted complaints about Amazon

\- Very few "I'll never shop there again..."

Seems to me that even when Amazon is wrong things still work out for them. Why
should they change?

~~~
freyir
I still shop there, I just wouldn’t consider buying food, electronics, toys,
medical or cosmetic supplies, etc. from them at this point.

Perhaps it’s still a net positive for them, especially if most customers are
oblivious to their counterfeiting problems.

------
Grazester
Amazon is going to stop selling nest products.
[http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-wont-sell-nest-
product...](http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-wont-sell-nest-products-
from-google-2018-3)

------
mnutt
Back when I worked at LimeWire, Google refused to sell us search ads,
presumably on the grounds of "promoting IP infringement". But plenty of people
had taken our open source codebase, added malware, and had no problem running
Google ads as "LimeWire". So when users searched for "LimeWire" the first
thing they were presented with was counterfeit ad search results for malware
and there was nothing we could do about it.

------
rostigerpudel
You gotta love the "Special Note" saying "This is not a Chromecast".

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Yep, and the comments are hilarious - worth a look just for the comedy value.

------
unclefishbits
Fakespot is so important if you continue to use the Amazon. If you're not
buying name brand, you are likely buying a crappy product with gamed reviews.
It is a nightmare on Amazon now and it pisses me off at Amazon refuses to
address it.

------
rrjanbiah
In Amazon India, sellers are ripped through FBA and Amazon policies:

1\. When abusive buyers damage and return product, Amazon releases refund. We
had one instance where one buyer was buying and returning same product for 3
times (2 times received in "customer damaged" condition) and irrespective of
us escalating the issue, Amazon kept issuing refund. Also, it didn't reimburse
for "customer damaged" as product was not under reimbursement category.

2\. We have a strong feeling that few abusive buyers use FBA to create
counterfeit absolutely free of cost.

3\. Another nightmare is with Amazon seller support. Seems they are allocating
good people for buyers, but seems to keep completely juniors who don't have
any idea about seller concerns.

4\. Their system is full of bugs. For instance, system will charge wrong fee
and getting reimbursement is a tedious process. They will ask for certain
details that we can't pull from seller central.

5\. Even hiring dedicated account management from Amazon wouldn't help as they
will only pitch and nag for ads

------
amiga-workbench
No wonder Google keeps yanking access to their services.

~~~
jaxondu
I see what appear to be fewer AWS examples using Angular, not sure if due to
the ongoing YouTube-FireTV "feud". For example the latest AWS Amplify and
AppSync JS libraries have proper support for React since day one, but Angular
is in future plan.

------
slrz
Seems to be a solid product, according to the reviews:

> So when i first received this product i thought it would be just another
> dongle like chrome cast. But oh boy was i wrong!!! This is such an amazing
> product and the video quality is extremely clear and work all around my
> house.

------
bArray
Does anybody know whether that device is compatible with the Chromecast app?

I purchased a similar (but cheaper) knockoff from China for the simple purpose
of watching videos on an older TV:

[https://www.banggood.com/AnyCast-M3-Plus-2_4G-Miracast-
DLNA-...](https://www.banggood.com/AnyCast-M3-Plus-2_4G-Miracast-DLNA-Airplay-
Display-Dongle-TV-Stick-p-1187368.html)

On a side note, I'm still unsure about how well Micracast is supported in
Linux - seems a lot of projects start and end up dying:

[https://askubuntu.com/questions/318298/ubuntu-as-miracast-
se...](https://askubuntu.com/questions/318298/ubuntu-as-miracast-sender-
receiver)

------
m3kw9
I would argue that retail world has counterfeits in similar fashion as online.
Also if not amazon, you will find as many other big name sites and stand alone
sites selling these fake things. It’s an existential problem of selling goods
that no one has much solutions yet. People think it’s easy to fix, but these
guys will find cracks and th solution usually has side effects and other
unintended side effects that these big retailers are not willing to take. I’m
sure they have something in development but they are testing the heck out of
it, which I think would involve AI. Just give it sometime

------
bitL
Amazon is doing these two competing things right now:

\- opening up 3rd party marketplace to dodgy sellers from Asia shipping stuff
to US (likely to counter Alibaba)

\- increasing false positives rate in counterfeit detection beyond reasonable
levels, kicking out legitimate sellers upon mere unfounded suspicion (e.g. you
just list an item, you immediately get banned without any sale and they don't
easily accept a certificate proving you could sell it)

So in order to counter the threat from Alibaba, they are making even the life
of good but small-medium sellers a hell in sense of "guilty by default".

------
kull
As much as Walmart and Jet.com have still a lot of work in front of them to
make their e-commerce experience better, those two companies have a pretty
involved process of approval for new (US only) sellers.

This approval process slows down Jet and Walmart in terms of growing their
sellers' base, but it actually may be their strongest point in the war with
Amazon.

------
jklinger410
This Amazon Google trade war is the best example of why Amazon will not be
immune to monopoly talks in the near future.

I'm disappointed in them for choosing to not sell their competitors, it
prevents me from wanting to use their services.

------
zaptheimpaler
Its not labeled as a Chromecast, so as a consumer I wouldn't mistake it for
one. Seems fair enough, not exactly counterfeiting.

~~~
mikelward
It uses the Chromecast logo and design.

------
Improvotter
I'm glad that I have not come across this problem on the European Amazon
stores.

------
jacksmith21006
Google needs to fight back against Amazon. The only way to stop a bully s
bully them. Google has all the cards.

It is fine if Amazon does not want to sell but banning everyone else on their
market place is anti competitive.

~~~
plandis
Google prevents Amazon from implementing Chromecast. That is why they pulled
Chromecast devices in the first place isn’t it?

------
sabujp
calling all google lawyercats

------
stevenh
Apple's latest Magic Keyboard is an atrocious piece of garbage whose keys are
so sensitive that they trigger when you breathe on them. Apparently Tim Cook
thought it would be a good idea to make this the only keyboard you can buy
from Apple and cancel the old model that humans could actually use. I bought
one of the older ones from Amazon and now I get to worry that it's going to be
a counterfeit that phones all my keystrokes home to China. Nice world we're
building here.

------
senthilnayagam
If design counterfeit is the only complaint you have, every major android
maker launched a iPhone X design knockoff at MWC Barcelona

------
packetgeek
How is it counterfeit? It's Miracast, not Chromecast. Using your logic,
Chevy's are counterfeit Fords.

~~~
niklasrde
But Chevy don't put a Ford logo on front of it.

------
joering2
Amazon been in HN recently and I follow many links, learnt alot of interesting
things about Mr.Bezos.

To be honest, his picture now comes more like a 21st century version of Don
Corleone. Sure Bezoz didnt kill anyone but I bet Don would love to know the
key to his success which in case of Amazon seems to be very simple recipie:

\- setup website making sure everything goes legal. \- grow big and fast. Hire
enough people to cover 80% of your HQ town's business district \- because now
you hire 40,000 people in one city, those people have voting power.
Congratulation! You become too big to jail \- at this stage, fuck legality.
Allow counterfits in an open unmonitored market. \- wait for lawsuit that will
come. Those Chineese knockoffs of corridor night-lights? Yeah they dont have
any certification and thats why your house burned down when you were
vacationing with family. \- sue Bezos but make sure you know the law, at least
in Seattle (40,000 workers) where judges seems to agree that he only provides
platform to sell and is not responsible for content. Know that many people are
rotting in jail for similar behavior, including Sill Road website owner who
never dealt drugs on his own but just provide platform to do so (although
arguebly he was behaving much darker than that) to any torrent or music
website ever existed and died on internet. \- basically at this point with
such huge workforce in Seattle and owning a mouth piece to say anything he
wants via Washington post, this guy is a hard core mobster, breaking rules he
knows he can break and wreacking billions in process. Please - until you hire
few thausands in your city, do not attempt to try what he does - you will
spent lifetime in jail for counterfitting.

------
olympus
On one hand, anyone can obviously see that this is clearly ripping off the
Chromecast's looks (and trademarked logo). But on the other hand, anyone who
buys this thinking they are getting a Chromecast obviously didn't read the
description. The first line is "special note: this isn't a Chromecast." One of
the product pictures clearly shows that it can do several things but not
Amazon Video or Netflix. I'm not sure I feel sorry for people that buy this.
Didn't you learn that MegaBlox weren't as good as Legos when you were a kid?

Also, I don't know if the description has changed in the last couple months,
but the top review (2 out of 5 stars) focuses on the fact that it's not 5GHz
capable, but it never claims that it can. Again, it's possible that they
changed the description since the review was posted, but I can't see anything
on this product that is an outright lie. This company is staying on the right
side of shady behavior and not straying into criminal territory.

Crappy product? Probably. Trademark infringement? Almost definitely.
Counterfeit? Not quite. It's just MegaBlocks vs. Legos.

~~~
gerardnll
You're blaming the victim. This is a rip off, which clearly reminds of the
original, and probably 80% of buyers are searching for the real deal and my
end up buying this shit.

~~~
olympus
I'm not blaming the victim, most* of the purchasers are in on the scam- they
think they can "stick it to big Google" and buy a product that they know isn't
a real Chromecast and save $10 over the price of a real Chromecast. As Dave
Chappelle said, "You were in on the heist, you just didn't like your cut."
They thought they could get a product without paying for the R&D effort goes
into making a good product.

If you pay less money you can't expect to get the same thing. Situations where
you get a better product for less money are pretty rare when the product is
sold in large quantities- manufacturers won't give up free profit margin. If
someone knowingly buys an inferior product, they don't get to complain when it
isn't as good as the original. "Oh, man my $50k Hyundai Equus isn't as nice as
a $70k Mercedes, I thought they'd be exactly the same."

*I'll accept that a few old grandmas bought these thinking they were the real deal, but most people knew they weren't getting real Chromecasts in the first place.

~~~
johnpowell
I could not tell you how much a Chromecast costs. Or even a FireTV for that
matter. And I shouldn't have to know the MSRP to know if I am getting scammed.

And once Amazon replaces the "buy now with one click" button with "please read
every word on this page before purchasing" button we can talk. Amazon wants
fast and brainless purchasing.

~~~
totalZero
I get where you're coming from about how much due diligence is reasonably
required of a customer, but at the same time, ignorance of the product you're
buying is not a very good defense.

~~~
guitarbill
There's ignorance, and then there's getting misled. Amazon's search is
essentially saying this = Chromecast. You type in Chromecast, top hit is
something that looks like a Chromecast, clearly engineered to mislead, right
down to the logo.

Yes, technically it doesn't say it's a Chromecast, and most of the 5 star
reviews are barely coherent or obviously shills, so it doesn't take a genius.
But still it's a shitty experience, especially if you aren't a technical
person. Even as a technical person, it's a shitty experience, you can't get
what you wanted, and might spend 10 minutes looking, sifting through shite
knockoffs, wondering why there aren't any real Chromecasts (like I did).

This is how you ruin the reputation of your business very, very quickly.

~~~
Dylan16807
> Amazon's search is essentially saying this = Chromecast.

Are you familiar with Amazon's search? Most searches have items in the
completely wrong category on the first page. It being wrong is _expected_ ,
not evidence of fakery.

